# Question about same acreage tractor use.



## WesintheRockies (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am Wes, guess I have Hobby Farm, I just got 38 acres with about 10 under alfalfa, about 8 in house, barns, shop and corrals another 20 grazing. I am thinking about getting a 70hp Kubota 4x4 Tractor with front end loader to use around, Was thinking about later getting Mower and baler to pull behind it, is this to much for what I have or would it be better to have someone come in and cut and bale?

Hill side place. maybe 2 to 4 % we have been thinking about a few cows, 20 has no water to it yet so I am not sure how long it will support a few cows. so will probably feeding them from field*. *

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

If you have the money for the equipment go for it. Is there someone around that can reliably cut and bale your hay? Unless it's someone across the road who doesn't have anything better to do and has the equipment it's always better to own your own. Does the 10 acres of alfalfa produce enough for cows year round (The alfalfa stand won't last forever)? Of course it depends on how many you have. The 20 acres won't feed much for a year without water. But that can vary from year to year. On the front range there has been lots of pasture this year. But the last two years nothing.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

7040 will do what you are looking for.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> 7040 will do what you are looking for.


I would guess newer model 7060 would as well.


----------



## WesintheRockies (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks Teslan. I am I thinking I might be able to find someone to cut for me. But would rather not depend on someone to do it. I seen a field not get cut last winter before snowfall because of the rain and too much to cut in other fields. Dead moose I am calling here in a few and get a 7040. I havnt seen it yet but I have seen the 5100.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

An 8540 would be nice instead if the budget allowed.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm assuming you're buying a tractor regardless of whether you buy hay equipment, so this is how I see it.

Preferred option would be to pay someone to do it. This is, of course, contingent upon whether you have someone willing and reliable nearby to do it. 
My second choice would be to build more fence and just buy hay. 
My last choice would be owning hay equipment. But, alternatively, it is your hobby. If you want to dump money in just for fun, that's purely your decision.


----------



## WesintheRockies (Sep 9, 2014)

Well all of this has put me on hold for the tractor, as I can get a smaller one for alot less, if I am not messing with hay equipment. My thoughts were that sooner or later the equipment minus the tractor would pay for it self.

I talked to a buddy he has a place about 5 miles from the one I am buying, he pays 55 a ton to have his cut. Another guy charges 2 to 3 a bale.

I am the last place on this road a bit out of everyone's way.

Haven't talked to anyone near my place yet there is a big ranch down the way a bit but not sure if he has anything to fit my gates.

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Dont forget about depreciation. If you have the money this will benefit you more financially than most other hobbies. Plus after you eat beef that you grew you won't allow yourself to buy @ the store ever again


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

WesintheRockies said:


> Well all of this has put me on hold for the tractor, as I can get a smaller one for alot less, if I am not messing with hay equipment. My thoughts were that sooner or later the equipment minus the tractor would pay for it self.
> I talked to a buddy he has a place about 5 miles from the one I am buying, he pays 55 a ton to have his cut. Another guy charges 2 to 3 a bale.
> I am the last place on this road a bit out of everyone's way.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard about paying tons per acre for cutting. When do the tons get counted? It has to be in the bale unless it's green chop. $55 a ton for cutting seems incredibly expensive, but for just 10 acres maybe it would be ok. Same with the 2-3 to bale. But again 10 acres


----------



## WesintheRockies (Sep 9, 2014)

I just called two different cutters, they are basing their tons on 32 bales/ton. Another wanted 60% of the cut.


----------



## WesintheRockies (Sep 9, 2014)

What is the smallest baler I can get? I seen one by Hesston 1835 they say 35hp, is this at all right? if that be the case I could go to a 5100 Kubota 50hp save myself 10k. I have to keep in mind 2-4% grade of the field.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I will probably be the odd man out but I would hate to have to rely on someone custom cutting my hay for me. Being that you don't have a large amount of acreage you will probably be last on their list to do and might not get done when you want it done. That is the beauty of being able to do it yourself.....you can do it when you need to do it. With that being said it all comes down to how much you want to spend. 70 hp is a nice size tractor for square baling but you could get by with 50 for most square balers except for the larger NH models. If you would ever be cutting with a disk mower rather than a sickle machine you will need more than 50 hp.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

IF you are feeding the hay and not selling I would consider a round baler ALOT less work and cows will eat round bales! Lol


----------



## WesintheRockies (Sep 9, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> I will probably be the odd man out but I would hate to have to rely on someone custom cutting my hay for me. Being that you don't have a large amount of acreage you will probably be last on their list to do and might not get done when you want it done. That is the beauty of being able to do it yourself.....you can do it when you need to do it. With that being said it all comes down to how much you want to spend. 70 hp is a nice size tractor for square baling but you could get by with 50 for most square balers except for the larger NH models. If you would ever be cutting with a disk mower rather than a sickle machine you will need more than 50 hp.


Which cuts better sickle or disc? Which is better to use?


----------



## WesintheRockies (Sep 9, 2014)

WesintheRockies said:


> Which cuts better sickle or disc? Which is better to use?


I was just reading about the two. Seems disc might be faster with less clogging but may damage crops more. 
I have not made up my mind on a tractor as of yet. Looking at the kubota 5100 which is a 50hp or the 7040 which is 70hp. I hate to be underpowered. When I went to look at them the salesman said the 50 would do the work but would be pushing it a bit. That being said. Seems maybe the disc requires more hp to run.

Sorry for all the post. Just trying to figure out the best way of doing this. 
I hate to be depended on anyone as I see small fields go uncut then turn into a mess.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

You will thank yourself later for getting a bigger tractor.


----------



## WesintheRockies (Sep 9, 2014)

Nitram said:


> IF you are feeding the hay and not selling I would consider a round baler ALOT less work and cows will eat round bales! Lol


less work? please explain


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Use a loader to move them. One bale ~ 22-25 square bales so less time feeding. Here can store outside. I feed about 20-25 lbs per head a day.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Say my rounds are 700#. Thats 14 squares. I will probably be feeding say 5 a week this winter. That would be 90 squares. Tractor does all the lifting on mine. I think I would be thinning the herd if I had to load up 90 squares on a wagon and haul out to feed every week.


----------



## WesintheRockies (Sep 9, 2014)

Nitram said:


> Use a loader to move them. One bale ~ 22-25 square bales so less time feeding. Here can store outside. I feed about 20-25 lbs per head a day.





deadmoose said:


> Say my rounds are 700#. Thats 14 squares. I will probably be feeding say 5 a week this winter. That would be 90 squares. Tractor does all the lifting on mine. I think I would be thinning the herd if I had to load up 90 squares on a wagon and haul out to feed every week.


Ok I understand I was thinking that is what was being meant but wasn't sure. Thanks


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

WesintheRockies said:


> Which cuts better sickle or disc? Which is better to use?


Disc is better by far, but unless you get bitten by the hay bug and suddenly want to do more hay then 10 acres then a PT sickle machine is good for you. Especially since the 10 acres is alfalfa. Sickle machines are cheaper then Disc, but in my experience require more patience and maintenance.


----------

